# [Firefox] Vous utilisez quoi comme extentions ?

## zdra

Voilà je fais se poste pour discuter des extentions firefox que vous utilisez, histoire d'en apprendre encore plus sur la puissance de firefox ;D

Voilà alors moi j'utilise tout ça:

 - Disable Targets For Downloads: Pratique pour éviter qu'une nouvelle fenetre blanche s'ouvre lorsqu'on clique sur un lien pour télécharger le fichier. Ca m'arrivait sur beaucoup de sites et mtn tout est bien propre  :Smile: 

 - Jump Link: Aussi assé pratique, lorsqu'ils y a une page qui dit par exemple "vous allez etre redirigé dans 10secondes, ou cliquez directement ici" et bien avec cette extention hop il passe directement.

 - Mouse Gestures: Sans doutes l'extention qui m'a le plus impressionné ! Ca permet de configurer des ptits mouvements de la souris et y associer une action. Par exemple en cliquant sur le bouton droit de la souris vous la déplacez horizontalement de gauche à droite puis lachez le bouton et hop ça passe à la page précédente ! Des centaines de combinaisons sont configurable.

 - Down Them All: J'ai pas encore testé mais ça me semble aussi assé génial, le but est de télécharger tt les fichiers d'une certaine extention sur une page. Pratique si vous etre sur un page avec 200 photo que vous voulez enregistrer  :Smile: 

 - Adblock : Permet de bloquer l'affichage d'images publicitaire sur n'importe quel site. Il détecte lui meme les images qu'il croit etre de la pub, et évidement vous laisse le soin de cliquer dessu pour définitivement bloquer l'image. Ce qui est pratique c'est qu'on peut définir des url générique, par exemple bloquer tt les images venant de http://www.pub.com/* Ca marche tres bien, et pour ma mere qui regarde ses mails sur hotmail.com ça va beaucoup plus vite pour charger les pages.

Voilà, si vous avez d'autres extentions à proposer dites le  :Smile: Last edited by zdra on Sat Feb 19, 2005 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

EDIT : erreur de nom d'extension, c'est corrigé ^^ !

Ma foi, toutes les extensions que j'utilise ont déjà été listées, sauf une :

Tab clicking options : cette extension permet de configurer des actions par défaut sur les onglets pendant la navigation.

exemple : sur les portables qui n'ont que 2 boutons de souris, un double-clic gauche sur un onglet le ferme.

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'utilise :

- NeedleSearch : Une barre de recherche ou l'on peut ajouter tres simplement le moteur de son choix

- text/plain : Permet d'utiliser les adresses ecrites en texte simple (et non hyperlien) comme un lien en faisant "ouvrir" ou encore "ouvrir dans un nouveau tab"

- ChromEdit : Permet d'editer les fichier de conf firefox depuis firefox !

- ReloadEvery : permet de recharger une page toutes les X minutes / secondes .

- BBCode : Options BBCode pour les forums  :Very Happy: 

- Autoform : Permet de remplir automatiquement un formulaire / champ de texte !

EDIT: Ton mouse gesture il pointe vers une extension thunderbird

----------

## Viiince

Bon, voilà pour moi:

 - Locale Switcher :

 Ca permet de changer de langue via le menu Outils

- Permit Cookies :

 Permet, en tapant Alt+C de gérer les autorisations des cookies sur un domaine

- Bookmarks Synchronizer : 

 Permet d'exporter les bookmarks au format XBEL vers un ftp. Pratique pour ceux qui surfe au boulot et qui rajoute des bookmarks au boulot, pour ensuite les retrouver chez soi.

Voilà, sinon j'ai installé le pack français, mais c'est pas une extension  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ppierre

DOM Inspector , Web Developer , Live HTTP Headers

 :Embarassed:  Houps excuser j'ai confondu puissance et travail ...  :Arrow: 

----------

## dyurne

une meilleure gestion des rss : sage

prévisualisation des liens : link preview, c'est pas très utile mais c'est classe  :Cool: 

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ton mouse gesture il pointe vers une extension thunderbird

 

juste ! corrigé  :Wink: 

----------

## pititjo

google preview : affiche un thumbnail de chaque résultat de recherche google

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

GmailNotifier : connexion automatique et notification de messages pour Gmail.  :Very Happy: 

ps : j'essairai un de ces quatres d'obtenir pour les intérréssés des invitations pour creer des boites Gmail (1Go...)

----------

## billiob

Pas mal parmi celles citées précedemment.

Et User Agent Switcher pour certains sites : permet de se faire passer pour un Internet Explorer sous Windows XP par exemple.

Ps: si ça intéresse, j'ai 50 invitations pour gmail, envoyer moi un mail à billiob(arobase)gmail.com

----------

## bulki

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> GmailNotifier : connexion automatique et notification de messages pour Gmail. 
> 
> 

 

 Ici je crois que t'as assez de Gmail  :Wink: 

J'utilise 

Bandwith Tester: tester la bande passante

Flashblock: enlève les p'tites animations flash qui servent pas a grand chose à par bouffer de la BW

Spiderzilla: un aspirateur de site (marche qu'en root... hum?)

----------

## yoyo

En plus de celles citées ici, j'utilise comme extension :

foxytunes : gestion de lecteur multimedia dans firefox.

imagezoom : outil de redimensionnement d'image (zoom +/- et ajustement de l'image à la taille de la fenêtre).

----------

## bosozoku

Je sais pas si ça à déja été dit : Google Pagerank Status (0.9.3)

C'est cool de connaitre le PR d'un site d'un seul petit coup d'oeil dans le coin inferieur droit de firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Les 2 seules que j'utilise et qui ne sont pas citée sont:

paste & go: un petit ctrl+shift+V et hop, direct dans page du lien en clipboard

Tabbrowser Preferences: parfaitement intégré au paneau de config de Firefox, permet de gérer finement qd un nouvel onglet s'ouvre, où, etc...

Pour flashblock, en fait je l'ai abandonné, étant donné qu'il est presque redondant avec adblock (on peut bloquer les *.swf si on veut). Bon, certes, après on peut plus les lire à la demande...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

CuteMenus (pour ajouter des icônes aux menus contextuels, inutile donc indispensable)

Compact Menu (une version light de la barre de menus)

----------

## ppierre

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> paste & go: un petit ctrl+shift+V et hop, direct dans page du lien en clipboard
> 
> 

 

Il existe plus simple :

ouvrir : about:config dans la bar d'adresse

puis mettre middlemouse.contentLoadURL à true

et hop : sur ligner puis click du milieu.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ppierre wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> paste & go: un petit ctrl+shift+V et hop, direct dans page du lien en clipboard
> 
>  
> ...

 

Euh, non, parce que mon clic milieu je m'en sers pour ouvrir un lien en tab externe en un seul coup (Tabbrowser Preferences)

----------

## mic006fr

Comme El_Goretto, Tabbrowser Preferences

Comme yoyo, imagezoom

Et aussi Single Window et Weather Fox (affiche la météo dans la barre en bas).

----------

## ppierre

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Euh, non, parce que mon clic milieu je m'en sers pour ouvrir un lien en tab externe en un seul coup (Tabbrowser Preferences)

 

Cela ne gêne pas :

clic milieu sur le fond -> colle le contenu du presse papier comme URL

clic milieu sur un lien -> suit l'url du lien dans un nouvel onglet

Mais bon c'est une question d'habitude.

sinon ce qui serait sympa c'est :  Advanced Mozilla-Search Plugin

Mais idéalement il frauderait qu'ils ajoutent 4 lignes aux pages de résultats des forums , bugzilla  et wiki .

Ps: NeedleSearch fait à peu prés pareille mais j'aime pas les boutons.

edit : citation

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi je le trouve nickel needlesearch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppierre

Oui mais regarde :

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins/gentoo_wiki_en.src

```
<search

 version="7.1"

 name="Gentoo Wiki EN"

 description="" 

 action="http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search"

 searchForm="http://gentoo-wiki.com"

 method="GET" >

<input name="sourceid" value="Mozilla-search">

<input name="fulltext" value="Search">

<input name="search" user="">

</search>
```

et voilà, plus besoin de barre d'outil en plus.

Qui plus est tu donne gw comme mot-clef au marque-page :

gw lvm2 dans la barre d'adresse te donne direct les tuto

Edit : Finalement c'est pas un bonne idée que je donne la.

Cela ne gère pas les POST et  Custom Keywords marche mieux. Dommage   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ppierre wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Euh, non, parce que mon clic milieu je m'en sers pour ouvrir un lien en tab externe en un seul coup (Tabbrowser Preferences) 
> 
> Cela ne gêne pas :
> 
> clic milieu sur le fond -> colle le contenu du presse papier comme URL
> ...

 

mdr  :Laughing: 

Bon, je reviens à la charge  :Wink: 

Ok, mais si on ajoute l'utilisation de mousegesture, ouch  :Smile: 

Damned, l'est trop balèze ce middle-click  :Wink: 

Va falloir que je me mette enfin à configurer les autres boutons de ma MX500...

----------

## mr_pouit

moi j'ai trouvé une petite extension qui reprend toutes les options des nombreuses extensions des onglets, mais bien plus légère que TabBrowserExtension : TabMix  :Wink: 

----------

## cuicui

Un peu hors sujet mais où est-ce que je peux trouver un peu de documentation sur comment faire fonctionner les extensions pour les utilisateurs "simples"? Typiquement je peux installer flashblock en tant que root ou utilisateur. Mais ya qu'en root que ça fonctionne (message au 1er redémrrage de l'appli, blocage du flash etc...) sous l'utilisateur il est indiqué que c'est installé mais ça marche pas...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *cuicui wrote:*   

> Un peu hors sujet mais où est-ce que je peux trouver un peu de documentation sur comment faire fonctionner les extensions pour les utilisateurs "simples"? Typiquement je peux installer flashblock en tant que root ou utilisateur. Mais ya qu'en root que ça fonctionne (message au 1er redémrrage de l'appli, blocage du flash etc...) sous l'utilisateur il est indiqué que c'est installé mais ça marche pas...

 

Tu as essayé de les mettre dans /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/extensions/? Ca devrait les rendre accessibles par défaut.

----------

## cuicui

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *cuicui wrote:*   Un peu hors sujet mais où est-ce que je peux trouver un peu de documentation sur comment faire fonctionner les extensions pour les utilisateurs "simples"? Typiquement je peux installer flashblock en tant que root ou utilisateur. Mais ya qu'en root que ça fonctionne (message au 1er redémrrage de l'appli, blocage du flash etc...) sous l'utilisateur il est indiqué que c'est installé mais ça marche pas... 
> 
> Tu as essayé de les mettre dans /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/extensions/? Ca devrait les rendre accessibles par défaut.

 

J'ai ouvert un nouveau fil pour ne pas pourrifier celui-ci:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-299093.html

----------

